# Join Nathalie Goldstein, Founder & CEO of MyExpatTaxes, for this live webinar and get all the info on filing a US tax return from abroad



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

CEO of MyExpatTaxes and an IRS Enrolled Agent, Nathalie Goldstein, is hosting a free webinar about Filing US Expat Taxes from Abroad. 

Find out everything you need to know about preparing your US expat taxes!


----------

